# ICloud, Photos et Iphone



## smog (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Je ne comprends plus rien à iCloud, iPhoto, et l'iPhone. J'ai beau regarder sur la doc Apple, soit je suis neuneu soit elle est très mal faite.
Mon iPhone étant saturé, je veux en enlever les photos. Celles-ci sont déjà "dupliquées" sur iCloud, et accessibles sur ce dernier. OK.
Je vais donc sur iCloud, j'exporte tout sur un DD externe, et j'enlève les photos d'iCloud. Il me dit bien que tous mes appareils connectés (c'est le cas de mon iPhone) seront synchronisés et que les photos seront enlevées aussi. Or ce n'est pas du tout le cas...

Par ailleurs mes photos sont AUSSI sur Photos (sans doute rapatriées via iCloud ou bien quand je connecte mon iPhone au Mac ??)

Avez-vous un lien vers un site clair qui explique comment gérer tout ça ? Je ne comprends plus rien à qui fait quoi et comment c'est synchronisé. Il doit y avoir des préférences mais je ne sais pas où ni lesquelles.

Ce que je voudrais, c'est "vider" mon iPhone de ses photos. Les avoir sur un DD externe, et que les futures photos ne remplissent pas mon DD interne sans que je le veuille...

Merci pour votre aide !!


----------



## ericse (15 Juillet 2022)

smog a dit:


> Ce que je voudrais, c'est "vider" mon iPhone de ses photos.


Le plus simple c'est d'activer l'option "Optimiser le stockage" sur l'iPhone et sur Photos sur ton Mac, tu as essayé ?





						Gérer l’espace de stockage de vos photos et vidéos
					

Découvrez comment vos photos et vidéos utilisent l’espace de stockage de votre iPhone, iPad ou iPod touch, les différentes façons de libérer de l’espace, ainsi que la manière de mettre à niveau votre espace de stockage iCloud si celui-ci vient à manquer.



					support.apple.com


----------



## smog (15 Juillet 2022)

Merci ericse,
Oui, j'ai choisi "optimiser le stockage" : sur mon iPhone les photos sont en faible définition et parfois inaccessibles.
En regardant ton lien, je me suis rendu compte que l'option "Sauvegarde iCloud" dans "Mon nom > iCloud" sur mon iPhone n'était pas activé. Est-ce que ça viendrait de ça ? Je vais voir.
Bizarre parce que j'ai bien mes photos sur iCloud de toute façon.
Mais c'est peut-être ça qui empêche la synchronisation entre iCloud et iPhone (qui empêche que l'effacement sur iCloud n'entraîne pas, contrairement à ce qu'ils annoncent, l'effacement sur iPhone ?)

C'est quand même un peu lourd leurs histoires (Photos, iCloud Photos, iCloud, pas simple de s'y retrouver, surtout quand ce qu'ils annoncent ne se produit pas !)
Un peu comme cette histoire d'ordinateur à "autoriser" pour iTunes/Musique, que c'est pénible quand on a plusieurs ordinateurs...


----------



## ericse (15 Juillet 2022)

L'idée c'est d'activer iCloud Photos sur tous tes appareils, comme ça ils se coordonnent, et sur ceux qui ont peu de mémoire tu actives "Optimiser le stockage".


----------

